# Next Step After VISA GRANT



## s_agrasen (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi to All, 

As we all know that getting VISA Grant is a kind of procedure that we all follow for Australia, but real journey begins after VISA Grant. I am talking about Migration from Home country to Dreamland of Australia. 

My VISA Granted and then I have started preparing myself and my family for Australia. I would like to start this thread with a hope to share the views about what best can be done after our VISA granted and we prepare ourself for AUS. 

I am moving to SA (Adelaide) in next two months time.


----------



## bravokal (Jul 7, 2013)

s_agrasen said:


> Hi to All,
> 
> As we all know that getting VISA Grant is a kind of procedure that we all follow for Australia, but real journey begins after VISA Grant. I am talking about Migration from Home country to Dreamland of Australia.
> 
> ...


when did you get your Visa grant?..update your signature..


----------



## s_agrasen (Aug 17, 2013)

bravokal said:


> when did you get your Visa grant?..update your signature..


I got it on this Monday !!!....Applied on 19th Oct,2013. Granted 16th Dec. 2013. 

Now, Looking for rates for tickets to SA. 

Meantime, also looking for appartments/rooms,


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

congratulations and Best of luck for your future.


----------



## mamun2611 (Jun 25, 2013)

*Next after Grant Visa*

We just got our Grants Letter last week .
The visa type is SN 190 . The state that nominated us is Queensland.
I am just planning to make the first entry to Australia on September for a short trip.. Can someone please let me know the following

1. Do we need to arrive / spend few days in the same state that nominated us , for the first entry . i.e. Queensland ( Brisbane) , or we can just come to any other Australian city ( Sydney / Melbourne etc) as well and stay there for few days and come back 

2. Is there any other formality or process we need to complete during the first entry from the nominating state's immigration office or any other Australian immigration officer

3. Any other tips on things that we should complete/ do during our first entry 

4. Can we get the visa stamped / labelled on our passports from australia , or is it better to get it done from the local consulate here in our country before we leave


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

mamun2611 said:


> We just got our Grants Letter last week .
> The visa type is SN 190 . The state that nominated us is Queensland.
> I am just planning to make the first entry to Australia on September for a short trip.. Can someone please let me know the following
> 
> ...



1. You do not need to go to your sponsoring state to activate your PR. You could land any Airport in Australia and Pass the immigration and could back to your country in next flight.
2.No formalities required.
3. Keep yourself in full tourist mood. 
4.Visa stamped not required.


----------



## pinkray (Nov 2, 2012)

mamun2611 said:


> We just got our Grants Letter last week .
> The visa type is SN 190 . The state that nominated us is Queensland.
> I am just planning to make the first entry to Australia on September for a short trip.. Can someone please let me know the following
> 
> ...


I think the only thing you need other than your flight tickets is the hard copy of your visa grant letter. that's about it i guess.


----------



## dranig (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All,

Can anybody help me in answering few questions of mine?

1) Can secondary applicant make first entry to the country before primary applicant?
2) I have read there are no formalities once we land in Australia (like PR card in Canada). We can return in the next flight if needed. Is this still the same?
3) Before primary applicant makes the first entry can the secondary applicant avail the government benefits?

Thanks for your help as always,
dranig


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

good info


----------

